# Would you buy alcohol for minors?



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the age 21 legal drinking age here is a joke, so I would buy for "minors" over 18 if they asked me and they gave me the money. I don't tend to hang out with many ~18 year olds though.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

i routinely buy alcohol for friends of mine at my school under 21 because i consider the age restrictions on purchase of alcohol arbitrary and immoral.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

aestrivex said:


> i routinely buy alcohol for friends of mine at my school under 21 because i consider the age restrictions on purchase of alcohol arbitrary and immoral.


Not letting someone _drink_ is immoral? lol you're funny.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Not letting someone _drink_ is immoral? lol you're funny.


how is it not immoral for the federal government to tell a self-directed 20 year old that he or she cannot buy alcohol and a 21 year old can?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

aestrivex said:


> how is it not immoral for the federal government to tell a self-directed 20 year old that he or she cannot buy alcohol and a 21 year old can?


It's fucking alcohol. There's nothing moral about alcohol. I think you need a better word, unfair maybe? It's not even unethical.As much as y'all like to pretend, alcohol isn't a human right that we absolutely need and over in America, yee aren't known to be the most mature, generally at that age. You're still one of the biggest targets of consumerism and lap that shit up too because that's where that shit started - in America.

There are plenty of 17-teen-year olds who are mature enough to have sex as well, but big fucking deal, right? They'll have to wait a year and most of them _do_ have anyway, in secret and most don't get caught, like the 20-year-olds that drink.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

There is no benefit in buying minors alcohol, so no.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> It's fucking alcohol. There's nothing moral about alcohol. I think you need a better word, unfair maybe? It's not even unethical.As much as y'all like to pretend, alcohol isn't a human right that we absolutely need and over in America, yee aren't known to be the most mature, generally at that age. You're still one of the biggest targets of consumerism and lap that shit up too because that's where that shit started - in America.
> 
> There are plenty of 17-teen-year olds who are mature enough to have sex as well, but big fucking deal, right? They'll have to wait a year and most of them _do_ have anyway, in secret and most don't get caught, like the 20-year-olds that drink.


well at least in america the age of consent differs from state to state, incidentally.

it is obvious we have some philosophical differences as to what makes something socially immoral. in my view, calling someone an adult at age 18 yet selectively withholding certain privileges in an official capacity is wrong. whether or not you think these privileges are good for that person or whether they are fundamental rights are not, in my opinion, relevant judgments. for that matter, i've long thought that the age of majority is far too high and entirely arbitrary -- definitely in the context of telling a politically conscious 17-year old that he can't vote for president, or in that a 20-year old can't join a group of friends that have decided to go to a bar (a legitimate and entirely unjustifiable social harm, in my opinion). but i would agree the line nonetheless demarcates something empirically affordant; allowing a three year-old to vote, for instance would just be a way for the parents to decide rather than the child. i won't claim to know the best way to handle such a situation, and i'm sure there are moral philosophers who have thought about this question longer than i have. probably if the age of majority were tweaked a bit it would go a long way.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> it is obvious we have some philosophical differences as to what makes something socially immoral. in my view, calling someone an adult at age 18 yet selectively withholding certain privileges in an official capacity is wrong. whether or not you think these privileges are good for that person or whether they are fundamental rights are not, in my opinion, relevant judgments. for that matter, i've long thought that the age of majority is far too high and entirely arbitrary -- definitely in the context of telling a politically conscious 17-year old that he can't vote for president, or in that a 20-year old can't join a group of friends that have decided to go to a bar (a legitimate and entirely unjustifiable social harm, in my opinion). but i would agree the line nonetheless demarcates something empirically affordant; allowing a three year-old to vote, for instance would just be a way for the parents to decide rather than the child. i won't claim to know the best way to handle such a situation, and i'm sure there are moral philosophers who have thought about this question longer than i have. probably if the age of majority were tweaked a bit it would go a long way.


Thank about it this way. Most children here in America have been safe from the real world for the majority (if not their entire) of their lives. When they turn 18, they suddenly have to deal with the real world as most people know it and even then (since many of them go off to college or university) they still are protected. By the time they are 21, they are thought to know what they are going to do with their life and how they are going to do it and the remaining privaliges that are withheld are given.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Thank about it this way. Most children here in America have been safe from the real world for the majority (if not their entire) of their lives.


these blanket statements are silly. there are plenty of children who take on the responsibility of looking after their siblings due to irresponsible parentage, and tons of other trying circumstances.



> When they turn 18, they suddenly have to deal with the real world as most people know it and even then (since many of them go off to college or university) they still are protected. By the time they are 21, they are thought to know what they are going to do with their life and how they are going to do it and the remaining privaliges that are withheld are given.


this does not seem like a justification. why not give them these privileges at 19? why not assume that people are exposed to alcohol and "the real world" as you put it at 16? i don't accept any of these assumptions and none of them in my personal opinion are relevant to whether or not restrictions on purchase of alcohol or other civil privileges are societally immoral.


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

Well.. Yes I guess ? I'm still a minor and I buy for myself and sometimes for friends or cousins my age or younger.
To me, it's just a drink.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Hell yeah that I hang around EU countries. Nobody makes a big deal of it here. I guess you fellows in the US have at least something to talk about and buying alco might give some profits, bonds and so on. I can imagine 20 yo drinking in bushes so SJ parents wouldn't know hahaha.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

> these blanket statements are silly. there are plenty of children who take on the responsibility of looking after their siblings due to irresponsible parentage, and tons of other trying circumstances.


And you think alcohol would help with these trying circumstances?



> this does not seem like a justification. why not give them these privileges at 19? why not assume that people are exposed to alcohol and "the real world" as you put it at 16? i don't accept any of these assumptions and none of them in my personal opinion are relevant to whether or not restrictions on purchase of alcohol or other civil privileges are societally immoral.


Then where does the limit end? The thing is that if you lower the age restiriction there will be people who say that it should be lowered further. If you lower it again then there will be people who say that it should be lower. With the arguement you are using, there is no limit for anyone.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

Not unless I was receiving a GROSS amount of profit, and they weren't going to do something fuck-stupid with it.


----------



## JoetheDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Not without their parents consent...


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm Fi, not Fe, so I couldn't give two shits about a law if it goes against my internal code of ethics. And I disagree with the drinking age being 21 in the US.


----------



## GREED (Apr 20, 2011)

I voted yes. Now that answer is circumstantial. I am a minor for the next year, and I still won't be able to buy brew. If a 15 year old kid was asking me to buy liquor for him and his friends I'd say no. Remembering being that age, I know they wouldn't give up there, and would eventually find a way to get drunk. But at least I wouldn't be the one at fault, and that's all I really care about.

However, say it's one of my good friends 18th birthday, and he can't find beer anywhere. I wouldn't buy him all the alcohol for the party, but I would buy him a case of Bud light out of my own pocket. I'd sure like someone to do that for my 18th birthday next year....


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

It depends who. Where I live, the legal age for alcohol consumption is 21, and I've known many people under 21 who were much more capable than "legal" people for making that decision. Also, I don't put a whole lot of stock in laws, since it seems laws don't to anything to solve problems. If you want to stop underage drinking, look at the conditions that cause it, but don't but don't punish someone who may just be looking for a little reprieve from a social system that doesn't care about them.

And don't give me shit about alcohol being a stupid drug, I think it is too, but everyone is different.

I voted "yes"


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

i got this email today



> On Tue, May 10, 2011 at 2:28 AM, Daniel <personal info redacted> wrote:
> I second Edward's outrage.
> 
> On Tue, May 10, 2011 at 2:05 AM, Edward <personal info redacted> wrote:
> ...


daniel is 19 years old. edward is either 19 or 20 years old, i'm not sure which.

the social conditions that give rise to this email is immoral. that our society tells these men that they can't have a drink with their friends is nothing but the most farcical of rules and the most pathetic and petty of injustices.

nobody could ever convince me of any ethical rightness to be found in this state of affairs. it comes closer to making me furious than most things do these days.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

No it is not nearly profitable enough. I'd much rather be selling them heroin or some crystal meth if anything.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

I dare you to buy another teenager a drink when the first you give it to manages to get himself dead.
Or, for that matter, manage to live with yourself after it.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Ummm... HELL NO. And for the same reasons I wouldn't buy them any drugs, legal or illegal either (legal age where I'm at is 19. And I'm legal):

- if I don't bother buying them for myself, why would I buy for some random kid? Or even for some kid I knew?
- for the most part I don't care what they do with the alcohol, but $200 000 fine and up to a year in jail? No thanks. The money could be spent on lots of nice things, and same goes with that time.
- even though my above points imply this, I will make this point 3. It sounds like a stupid idea.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

I did it when I was closer to that age, now...not likely. Plus it's way more fun to make them find more creative ways to obtain it. Some of my best times in high school involved trying to get a hold of beer, liquor, or MD 20/20, without having an adult buy it. They can figure it out for themselves, otherwise they're obviously not smart enough to drink. It's not that I'm an dick or really care about laws, I just like to encourage intelligence and creativity.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Voted no, because why do I care.


----------



## AdamDG (Feb 26, 2013)

No, it's illegal and the law should be upheld, it's also morally wrong, and I'd never forgive myself if something terrible happened.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually saw when a kid came and asked a homeless person to buy cigarettes for them (they offered to give the change to the homeless person). And the kid was working with the police. It was sad. But I KNEW IT! The kid's shoes were too clean and new. I would never risk my own comfort for some kid who needs to see a therapist. End of story. I'm mean.

As for alcohol--same thing. If a kid wants to get drunk he can do it like I did--get two bottles of peppermint extract and drink it up....horrible. Horrible vomiting. But that's the way it is.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Probably not, but yes and no seem to restrictive. So maybe.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I guess I would, so long as they were nice and polite, and if they supply the money. I'm not a piggy bank, I wont just randomly buy alcohol for people who ask, no matter how old they are <.<;


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I have and will do so again if I feel like.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

no. I don't want a criminal record at my age.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I wouldn't. I wouldn't want that on my conscience. I know that you can have a great time without alcohol from experience. I don't see any benefit to getting them alcohol. I would instead offer to buy them some sparkling grape juice. It's delicious and it doesn't have negative effects.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it for myself, so I'm not buying it for others.


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

No...I don't plan on buying alcohol for my best friend


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I think context is pretty important for this one... say I'm 21, yeah, I'll buy my younger friends drinks. That's pretty different than making a business out of reselling alcohol to kids.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

If they tipped me...I mean speaking hypothetically if I could buy alcohol at my age haha


----------



## Link (Mar 5, 2013)

I wish there was a less enthusiastic Yes answer. Like, "Yeah, fine..."
Because that's usually how it goes.


----------

